# Wanna feel like your tank is small? Lol.



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

I am bored. And therefore googling nonsense and came across a huge tank. Apparently largest privately owned tank.

Some of you may have seen this but I'll post the video anyways for poops and giggles.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st....facebook.com/AquaA3/videos/1414835028656570/






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

That is pretty epic! But talk about super nerd. Lol. That guy is intense. But good for him


----------



## rider64 (Aug 8, 2015)

Guy is a genius - but he should stop getting his mother to cut his hair (or build a robot to do it!).


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

rider64 said:


> Guy is a genius - but he should stop getting his mother to cut his hair (or build a robot to do it!).


Good call. Bowl cut might do it though


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Lmfao. He is the definition of DIY reefer though. Gotta give em that. Plus, he's obviously got lots of money. Revenge of the nerds! I almost wish I was him. Almost. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm pretty sure this tank leaked and he lost all his corals, but all the fish survived because there was a couple of inches of water on the bottom.. I know the guy was banned from RC for some reason but occasionally you see people talking about this tank.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

corpusse said:


> I'm pretty sure this tank leaked and he lost all his corals, but all the fish survived because there was a couple of inches of water on the bottom.. I know the guy was banned from RC for some reason but occasionally you see people talking about this tank.


Yea I also read this on RC, I'm pretty sure he has a build thread on R2R.


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

He should engineer his own forum 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I followed his previous build thread long time ago:

http://www.reeffrontiers.com/threads/62008-20-000-gallon-tank-construction

He has moved his postings to facebook.


----------

